# Sillosocks vs Fullbodies



## XFactor

I know this conversation has been brought up many of times but I still like to hear peoples opinions. I have hunted over all kinds of spreads and have had great success with Both, I have also had very little success with both which is just snow goose hunting. Do you think that Fullbodies are really worth the extra work and time? I know it depends on the day and situation (No wind days/Fog/Adults/Juvies/Muddy fields etc...) Just curious to peoples opinions. I have hunted over sillosocks the last few years basically religously, from my past experience they are the way to go when you factor in Space,Time, and Even Money.

Does anyone think that if they would have set up fullbodies over their sillosock spread that they would have killed more birds? :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Been there done that. It doesnt pay off and it is to much work, you ***** about putting out the sillo socks. How would you feel if I had to sit and watch you put out 600 fullbodys? :beer: Hunted over fulls for an entire spring and my 3 best years ever in the spring have been over socks not full bodys.


----------



## blhunter3

I'm a fan of deadly's. I use to run sillosocks, but they are not as durable, and not as easy to set out or take out as deadly's. Sillosocks do have more movement, I will give them that. But that is there only good thing about them.


----------



## XFactor

shooteminthelips said:


> Been there done that. It doesnt pay off and it is to much work, you b#tch about putting out the sillo socks. How would you feel if I had to sit and watch you put out 600 fullbodys? :beer: Hunted over fulls for an entire spring and my 3 best years ever in the spring have been over socks not full bodys.


I wasnt looking for your opinion you hog Hunter!!! LOL I already knew what you thought and I think they same I just want to hear some peoples opinions.


----------



## beaniej266

I have only hunted over sillosocks for snow, and I believe they are the way to go. Like you said, storage, cost, and hauling them into the field make them the way to go for me. I don't have a 4 wheeler, and a lot of where I hunt is public so hauling in dozens of full bodies would suck big time. I use full bodies for honkers, and it sucks to haul 6-8 dozen of them into a remote field. Plus my duck and honker decoys already take up enough of the garage space, i can only imaging what my wife would say if I traded in my 30 dozen sillosocks for full bodies!


----------



## blhunter3

beaniej266 said:


> Plus my duck and honker decoys already take up enough of the garage space, i can only imaging what my wife would say if I traded in my 30 dozen sillosocks for full bodies!


Try it and she what she says and report back to us.


----------



## beaniej266

I will give it a try in storing them if you purchase them! I'll even let you come hunting with me over them and we can then decide if they are in fact better than sillosocks!


----------



## Andy Weber

Done both in the same year. And anyone who says SS and DD will kill more birds is high. But the arguement on which one is better is totally a mind and effort game. If your willing to do the work or have enough friends to help you set them full bodies are the way to go. I think the biggest turn off to me is just dealing with them. Not even setting them up, just getting them into the field and storing them. It takes a darn big space to store 50 dz full bodies and an even bigger trailer to get that many to a field with blinds bodiesand all the other things. And thats just getting them to the field. And then you have to get them in the field. Unless your in Missouri or NE or you find a dry field because there is no way your getting that big of a trailer into a field in the spring in most places. So you can either carry another smaller trailer with a quad in it or a quad in a truck and use sleds. But either way you need two trucks. Thats not cheap. 
Just stuff like that is stuff people need to think about when deciding.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

I agree with Andy. If you have a good, hard hunting crew that knows what they are doing, full bodies would be the way to go. Your going to have good shoots over both at any given time. This year was just really different due to the mass amounts of juvies. Full bodies *MIGHT* give you better shoots in those off years when the juvie hatch isn't top notch. In my honest opinion, you can never go wrong buying higher quality decoys.


----------



## lesserhunter

maybe i should buy and run 50dz DSD snows for next season and see if it makes a difference. i have hunted over both and the second time i hunted over fullbodies i thought they were the only way to go and then i hunted with xfactor and we shot birds closer over sillosocks so now i really dont know but am going to run a fullbody spread next spring just to see


----------



## Andy Weber

lesserhunter said:


> maybe i should buy and run 50dz DSD snows for next season and see if it makes a difference. i have hunted over both and the second time i hunted over fullbodies i thought they were the only way to go and then i hunted with xfactor and we shot birds closer over sillosocks so now i really dont know but am going to run a fullbody spread next spring just to see


Exactly. There is only one way to find out..try it. But 50 dz DSD? WOW.


----------



## XFactor

Ok Here is my thought, I have hunted over both. But I have actually posted bigger numbers over sillosocks over the years. But a person definetly does have to factor in the hatch and birds that a person is hunting. If you are targeting old birds from my experience you should definetly be running Fullbodies but if your hunting juvies I personally dont think it makes much difference. Now last year with a poor hatch those juvies werent in huge numbers thus making it tough to kill birds over any spread. Sounds is key in any spread and that alot of times is the difference maker.

I consider myself a diehard snow goose hunter and work does not scare me in the least bit, but Im not going to put out 1000 fullbodies when I can put out 2000 sillosocks in half the time and kill as many or close to the same amount as over fullbodies. I guess what I have to do is just stick with what works and what im comfortable with. I figure shooting just shy of a 1000 birds this spring over sillosocks, that they just might be doing the trick. I also was paying attention to peoples picture posts on here all spring and noticed that alot of the big bird days were actually shot over sillosocks or some kind sock. 

I also do want to add that we shot alot of adults this spring as well so it wasnt just the great juvie population that was looking for their last flight.


----------



## XFactor

lesserhunter said:


> maybe i should buy and run 50dz DSD snows for next season and see if it makes a difference. i have hunted over both and the second time i hunted over fullbodies i thought they were the only way to go and then i hunted with xfactor and we shot birds closer over sillosocks so now i really dont know but am going to run a fullbody spread next spring just to see


You forgot to mention that we only had 30 dz sillosocks out this day and 6 rotarys! Birds worked in Nice but this is how I expect them to work, but obviously sometimes they dont.


----------



## Buck25

XFactor said:


> lesserhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i should buy and run 50dz DSD snows for next season and see if it makes a difference. i have hunted over both and the second time i hunted over fullbodies i thought they were the only way to go and then i hunted with xfactor and we shot birds closer over sillosocks so now i really dont know but am going to run a fullbody spread next spring just to see
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention that we only had 30 dz sillosocks out this day and 6 rotarys! Birds worked in Nice but this is how I expect them to work, but obviously sometimes they dont.
Click to expand...

he also forgot to mention that he wants your babies


----------



## lesserhunter

thats getten a bit creepy there buck. besides i cant stand children, they take time away from drinken and killen


----------



## mallardhunter

I hunted over both this last year, fully bodies do work way better (they are alot more work and if you cant drive into the field its 20x more work) socks are way easier to get into the field and take up less room, plus you dont need 2 or 3 wheelers running decoys in and out of the field


----------



## XFactor

mallardhunter said:


> I hunted over both this last year, fully bodies do work way better (they are alot more work and if you cant drive into the field its 20x more work) socks are way easier to get into the field and take up less room, plus you dont need 2 or 3 wheelers running decoys in and out of the field


Just curious as to what you think way Better is? Im interested :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Leading edge adults dont decoy to anything and Tail end juvys decoy to everything..... Carry on


----------



## possumfoot

Andy Weber said:


> Done both in the same year and let me tell you I LOVE full bodies. And anyone who says SS and DD will kill more birds is high. But the arguement on which one is better is totally a mind and effort game. If your willing to do the work or have enough friends to help you set them full bodies are the way to go. I think the biggest turn off to me is just dealing with them. Not even setting them up, just getting them into the field and storing them. It takes a darn big space to store 50 dz full bodies and an even bigger trailer to get that many to a field with blinds and all the other things. And thats just getting them to the field. And then you have to get them in the field. Unless your in Missouri or NE or you find a dry field there in no way your getting that big of a trailer into a field in the spring. So you can either carry another smaller trailer with a quad in it or a quad in a truck and use sleds. But either way you need two trucks. Thats not cheap.
> Just stuff like that is stuff people need to think about when deciding.


what kills more.. 50dz FBs or 100dz SS??


----------



## fowlhunter7

100 dz silosocks day in and day out will out produce the 50 dz fulls. Ran both for years and I am glad to be running my socks again! Goodbye with all the headaches. Don't miss em one bit!


----------



## Andy Weber

fowlhunter7 said:


> 100 dz silosocks day in and day out will out produce the 50 dz fulls. Ran both for years and I am glad to be running my socks again! Goodbye with all the headaches. Don't miss em one bit!


Not trying to start anything..but disagree 150%. I wil never, ever think that a piece of cloroplast with a noisy bag on it will out produce an almost exact replica of a live snow goose. The motion is second to none on some of them. As for 50 Dz FB or 100 DZ SS, I still think Full bodies. The people here that have silos are going to say they kill more so they feel like they are doing it right. I have both, and if I have an extra truck laying around to get the ATV to the field and the help to get them into the field I will do 50 dz FBs before I did 400 dz silos. 
If you think about it, how can a silo sock work better than a FB. Seriously? Sure SS are way easier to deal with and that whole deal, but if your wondering about which is more realistic.....come on. :bop:


----------



## possumfoot

honestly, i think the motion is the key..

also, the bigger ss spread breaks down migrators better than FB spreads..atleast they do here..

i hunted the same field this year as another group.. they got there after we did and the set up @ 300 yards away.. they were using just over 650 Fb's (55dz to be exact)..

they killed 5 geese that day and cost us huge numbers.. they wouls skybut a small broup of birds either killing nothing on scratching one out now and then.. on the other hand we were not shootign birds over 30 yards and had *GOOD* groups of birds doing it.. they would pull 3-5 birds form the main group and before the wads could finish they would shoot..

we killed 86 despite all of that..


----------



## Andy Weber

Then im guessimg you knew a little more about what you were doing. If the same group set silos one day and then turned back time and set fbs.....i would bet heavy that they do way better with the fbs.


----------



## mntwinsfan

Realism or not, snow geese are a species of numbers. They feel safe in numbers. Bottom line. The way you can spread out SS, you can make the spread look huge.

Are FB more realistic? Well duh, but what it comes down to is numbers. Would I rather have 100 dz SS or 50 dz FB? Easy decision: SS. This is leaving out any work that may be involved. NUMBERS!


----------



## bluebird

I have 35dz TNT 5/8 and FB and they will most likely be going up for sale come hunting season. I also have 600 SS and will just be adding more DD and SS to the sock spread. With snows i believe you are hunting a situation not the bird and if you get in the right situation it will happen. This spring we ran 1000FB and 900 sock in different fields and their wasn't much of a difference in kill #'s. People who run FB will defend them till they die, I did for years but now i just don't see how they are worth it. I have a Quad and a good crew so its not the work that is the problem its just that they don't kill that many more birds, but if you are the type of person who will sit in a field when your not killing snows and blame the decoys then you need to hunt snows a little longer because those bird are dam tricky it's not the decoy. This topic argument can go on forever its just i have seen more and more guys who have hunted snows since the spring season started over a decade ago and they all have tried the FB thing and went back to socks.


----------



## Andy Weber

mntwinsfan said:


> Are FB more realistic? Well duh,


And this is what i was talking about. Realsm, And for all who think I am defending them because I use them, your wrong. I have both spreads and love both.


----------



## possumfoot

do they look more real to you.. yea.. what looks more real at 300 yards?? FBs lack movement.. imo there are a few things birds key on.. 
LOCATION..
CONDITIONS
size of spread
motion..

realism is relative.. and not one of the factors that i place a great amount of stock on..
i would bet that if an experienced snow goose hunter picked a good day in a field birds were using, he would be able to have a very good shoot over walmart bags..

things i key on when hunting snows..
LOCATION (are the birds using it and also trading over it)
CONDITIONS
accessability (can i get an atv in the field or are we going to have to carry everything)
cover is on my list as well.. every now and then we find fields that are just not worth it

i have carried FB spreads into and out of a field more than once and i will NEVER do that again..


----------



## WingedShooter7

Andy Weber said:


> mntwinsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are FB more realistic? Well duh,
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i was talking about. Realsm, And for all who think I am defending them because I use them, your wrong. I have both spreads and love both.
Click to expand...

Not to call the bull**** flag or anything but last time I heard you had 10 dozen sillosocks and 25-30 dozen full bodies....so saying you have both as in a comparable amount to where you could test ether's effectiveness would not be plausible.

I've shot birds over both....shot more over fullbodies due to them being juvies, but in no way am I a "firm believer in full bodies". The days we pounded em over the full bodies one day we could of had texas rags out.


----------



## mntwinsfan

Andy Weber said:


> mntwinsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are FB more realistic? Well duh,
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i was talking about. Realsm, And for all who think I am defending them because I use them, your wrong. I have both spreads and love both.
Click to expand...

But what realism really comes down to is number of decoys. No matter how you cut it, you won't put out as many fullbodies as SS. Its just not feasible. So, in reality, SS are more realistic.


----------



## Andy Weber

WingedShooter7 said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mntwinsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are FB more realistic? Well duh,
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i was talking about. Realsm, And for all who think I am defending them because I use them, your wrong. I have both spreads and love both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to call the b#llsh*t flag or anything but last time I heard you had 10 dozen sillosocks and 25-30 dozen full bodies....so saying you have both as in a comparable amount to where you could test ether's effectiveness would not be plausible.
Click to expand...

And when is the last time you knew? I own the full bodies, and 20 dz SS. The other guy has over 1000 SS.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Hell to me would be setting up TNT shells to a Nickelback soundtrack for an eternity


----------



## the professor

Buy what you can afford. It's as simple as that. Do everything else correctly and decoy selection shouldn't even matter. Field selection, how you hide, and the weather will dictate how many birds you are going to shoot long before you even set that first FB or sock in the mud.

There are a few guys that have posted on this thread that consistently put up huge numbers of snows every spring...and they run sillosocks... :stirpot:


----------



## Horker23

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Hell to me would be setting up TNT shells to a Nickelback soundtrack for an eternity


X2!!!


----------



## Andy Weber

"The"re are a few guys that have posted on this thread that consistently put up huge numbers of snows every spring...and they run sillosocks... :stirpot:["

And there are a few who put up the same numbers and better over fbs. But choose not to share


----------



## possumfoot

Andy Weber said:


> "The"re are a few guys that have posted on this thread that consistently put up huge numbers of snows every spring...and they run sillosocks... :stirpot:["
> 
> And there are a few who put up the same numbers and better over fbs. But choose not to share


that may be the most transperant claim i have ever read...

*FAIL*


----------



## Andy Weber

possumfoot said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The"re are a few guys that have posted on this thread that consistently put up huge numbers of snows every spring...and they run sillosocks... :stirpot:["
> 
> And there are a few who put up the same numbers and better over fbs. But choose not to share
> 
> 
> 
> that may be the most transperant claim i have ever read...
> 
> *FAIL*
Click to expand...

Ya a real fail. Probably one of the biggest in the history of this site. Choosing not to post about hunts. So everybody who doesnt post your hunts..i guess your a "FAIL". :rollin: uke:


----------



## possumfoot

Andy Weber said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The"re are a few guys that have posted on this thread that consistently put up huge numbers of snows every spring...and they run sillosocks... :stirpot:["
> 
> And there are a few who put up the same numbers and better over fbs. But choose not to share
> 
> 
> 
> that may be the most transperant claim i have ever read...
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya a real fail. Probably one of the biggest in the history of this site. Choosing not to post about hunts. So everybody who doesnt post your hunts..i guess your a "FAIL". :rollin: uke:
Click to expand...

no.. you took that comment in a different direction..

i kill more geese than everyone else, but i will not post a pic. see where that is going... 
i could say, i kill a B&C deer every year, but i will not post a pic of them..

you made a fairly bold claim with evidence present..


----------



## Andy Weber

possumfoot said:


> no.. you took that comment in a different direction..
> 
> i kill more geese than everyone else, but i will not post a pic. see where that is going...
> i could say, i kill a B&C deer every year, but i will not post a pic of them..
> 
> you made a fairly bold claim with evidence present..


Well seeing how I wrote the comment...I would think that YOU are the one who took in a different directions. I said there are some that CONSISTANTLY kill the same and better, but do't share. So what your saying is if someone kills alot of geese they have to post it otherwise it didn't happen? uke:


----------



## fowlhunter7

Andy,

Not trying to stir the pot with you. But trust me, I have been hunting the co season since the start of it. With lots of experience comes some wisdom. Not saying its much. But it is some. I used to be narrow minded enough to believe that there is "no way a piece of coroplast with a noisy bag" could outproduce fullbodies as well. That is why I switched over to the fulls and ran them for YEARS. Only to realize after using them for YEARS that they don't make that much of a difference. Bluebird hit the nail on the head. When hunting these birds you are hunting a situation more so than the bird. And there are lots of very productive situations. With any of the right situations you can kill a very large number of these birds. Granted there are some tricks we all have up our sleeves that will buy us birds on the days we don't have the right situation to kill lots of them. But the actual realism of the decoy matters very little as long as it is one of the many quality decoys on the market today. Wind Sock or Fullbody.

I used to fight tooth and nail for the fullbody side like you are now when I was first using them. Untill after lots of experince with them I realized that the difference is not measurable enough to justify all the headaches that go along with the fullbodies.

Like, having to have the man power to set it up. Which, 4 people is not terrible. But 6 or more guys makes alot faster work of 1000 fullbodies.

All the time spent in the early am dragging out sleds and utility trailers full of seed bags into mudhole corn fields. Because lately you can barely get down gravel roads with all the washouts let alone drive a truck and trailer into SD fields in the spring.

Having to have extra guys drive every morning to the field to pull all the trailers and 4 wheelers. We had 2 enclosed trailers stuffed front to back with fullbodies and two utility trailers with wheelers that were required to pull as well.

Having to store all that equipment for the other 9 months of the year that your not using it.

Cost of all that equipment $$$$$$$$. This sport is as expensive as any. But this is obviously the MOST expensive decoying method that is possible.

These are just some of the reasons. But the nice thing about silos is that you will hunt more often because none of these reasons will stop you from hunting whenever you want to anymore. Which means you will be out there more often when the situation is right. Killing MORE geese MORE often.

Just my opinion. Take it for what its worth. The main thing is just do what makes YOU happy. We all have opinions on what is the best, easiest, cheapest, right or wrong way to do things. But it comes down to what YOU believe in. Just like everything else in life.

Keep Stackin' Brother! :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber

I am not saying which is better, I am not saying which is easier, I am not saying which one makes more sense, and I am not saying which one I like better. I am just ANSWERING his ORIGINAL QUESTION of which decoy is more realistic. I am not fighting "fist and nail" or whatever you said. I am answering his question. But what do I know. Im just a youngster who has never killed a bird in my life apparently. ]
Just my .02. "Take it for what its worth" :eyeroll:


----------



## J.D.

Andy Weber said:


> I am not saying which one I like better.





Andy Weber said:


> I LOVE full bodies. And anyone who says SS and DD will kill more birds is high.


Ok........ :lol:


----------



## mntwinsfan

Andy Weber said:


> I am not saying which is better, I am not saying which is easier, I am not saying which one makes more sense, and I am not saying which one I like better. I am just ANSWERING his ORIGINAL QUESTION of which decoy is more realistic. I am not fighting "fist and nail" or whatever you said. I am answering his question. But what do I know. Im just a youngster who has never killed a bird in my life apparently. ]
> Just my .02. "Take it for what its worth" :eyeroll:


Your not getting the realistic component of this argument. If I am 5 ft away from a FB and SS, I can tell which one is more realistic. However, like you and everyone else said, SS are easier and cheaper to own. With this in mind, you will own more and put more decoys out. Like many birds, snow geese are all about safety in numbers. So, when you put 2x as many SS, you are effectively being more realistic.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Andy Weber,

No one ever said you haven't killed a bird in your days in the field. But as you have pointed out you are a youngster, which is evident in your posts and personal attacks on this website. How about you just answer the question with your opinion and then sit and watch what other people post. You might learn something and gain a diffrent prospective on decoying yourself. Just because you have a certain perspective doesn't mean your right. It just means that is your belief. However as a hunter I like to read these forums, so I can see what others are doing or having success with. Then I can make informed decisions on what my next plan of attack on snow geese might be. But as you have pointed out you are young and hopefully you cut out the shannanigans and use this site what it is for, and that is an educational tool!

As I have stated before on here, I have hunted over both. And put substantial investments into both decoys at one point or another. And I choose sillosocks or Deadlies at this point still. If you are hunting the right side of the migration all the work/money with snow geese and full bodys doesn't make a lot of sense. Location, Location, Location!

Your Friend,

Shooteminthelips :thumb:


----------



## Andy Weber

This is funny...Everyone is attacking me for my personal attacks? oke: 
I am not trying to say which is better. And I know I said I love Full Bodies. But I love decoys in general so sorry for that. 
One last deal, whoever said I am not taking into account the other things like cost and mobility...I said in almost all my posts that I was ignoring those on purpose. I guess I thought this post was about which decoy is more realistic. Sorry I didn't know that meant we had to take everything else into account...


----------



## Mr. Gooser

shooteminthelips said:


> Andy Weber,
> 
> No one ever said you haven't killed a bird in your days in the field. But as you have pointed out you are a youngster, which is evident in your posts and personal attacks on this website. How about you just answer the question with your opinion and then sit and watch what other people post. You might learn something and gain a diffrent prospective on decoying yourself. Just because you have a certain perspective doesn't mean your right. It just means that is your belief. However as a hunter I like to read these forums, so I can see what others are doing or having success with. Then I can make informed decisions on what my next plan of attack on snow geese might be. But as you have pointed out you are young and hopefully you cut out the shannanigans and use this site what it is for, and that is an educational tool!
> 
> As I have stated before on here, I have hunted over both. And put substantial investments into both decoys at one point or another. And I choose sillosocks or Deadlies at this point still. If you are hunting the right side of the migration all the work/money with snow geese and full bodys doesn't make a lot of sense. Location, Location, Location!
> 
> Your Friend,
> 
> Shooteminthelips :thumb:


WOWWW man. Cut out the shannanigans? What are you...his mentor....Unless you personally know the kid, I highly doubt that you know about his "shannanigans." Type his name in on google. I bet it says nothing about shannanigans. No wonder this forum is dying..all the youth are getting pummeled away.


----------



## Mr. Gooser

mntwinsfan said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying which is better, I am not saying which is easier, I am not saying which one makes more sense, and I am not saying which one I like better. I am just ANSWERING his ORIGINAL QUESTION of which decoy is more realistic. I am not fighting "fist and nail" or whatever you said. I am answering his question. But what do I know. Im just a youngster who has never killed a bird in my life apparently. ]
> Just my .02. "Take it for what its worth" :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not getting the realistic component of this argument. If I am 5 ft away from a FB and SS, I can tell which one is more realistic. However, like you and everyone else said, SS are easier and cheaper to own. With this in mind, you will own more and put more decoys out. Like many birds, snow geese are all about safety in numbers. So, when you put 2x as many SS, you are effectively being more realistic.
Click to expand...

What if I can afford to put out 1500 FBs, have 20 friends every hunt, 10 pickups, and a barn to store them. Now which is more realistic.


----------



## shooteminthelips

This isn't a what if situation, Xfactor asked what your opinion was on what you have used in the past. If your statement above was true and made sense, then sounds like you have something nice on your hands. I would go for it. However I have hunted with 10 guys, 4 pick ups, 2 quads, 6 sleds and 500 fulls the pay off doesnt justify the money and time spent still in my opinion. So if you are going to make a statement, why not you talk about a situation or something in the past that can justify your answer. What if's dont make sense because you haven't tried it!


----------



## possumfoot

Mr. Gooser said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Weber,
> 
> No one ever said you haven't killed a bird in your days in the field. But as you have pointed out you are a youngster, which is evident in your posts and personal attacks on this website. How about you just answer the question with your opinion and then sit and watch what other people post. You might learn something and gain a diffrent prospective on decoying yourself. Just because you have a certain perspective doesn't mean your right. It just means that is your belief. However as a hunter I like to read these forums, so I can see what others are doing or having success with. Then I can make informed decisions on what my next plan of attack on snow geese might be. But as you have pointed out you are young and hopefully you cut out the shannanigans and use this site what it is for, and that is an educational tool!
> 
> As I have stated before on here, I have hunted over both. And put substantial investments into both decoys at one point or another. And I choose sillosocks or Deadlies at this point still. If you are hunting the right side of the migration all the work/money with snow geese and full bodys doesn't make a lot of sense. Location, Location, Location!
> 
> Your Friend,
> 
> Shooteminthelips :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> WOWWW man. Cut out the shannanigans? What are you...his mentor....Unless you personally know the kid, I highly doubt that you know about his "shannanigans." Type his name in on google. I bet it says nothing about shannanigans. No wonder this forum is dying..all the youth are getting pummeled away.
Click to expand...

no wonder this forum is dying???

season is over..

i am SURE you have been lurking for YEARS so not to take that away from ya, but you have 2 posts...

i though shootem was being a whole lot nicer that he usually comes across..

seems to me that he was saying that he was not being attacked, but that maybe he needed to reread some of the posts as he might be missing some of the nuances in the discusion..


----------



## Mr. Gooser

possumfoot said:


> i though shootem was being a whole lot nicer that he usually comes across..
> 
> quote]
> 
> That right there is funny.


----------



## 6162rk

i can not find in the original post by XFACTOR where he asked about realism. his comment was about the time and extra work of full bodies vs sillosocks. back to the original post i would lean toward a sock type decoy (sillosock).


----------



## shooteminthelips

6162rk that is the point I was trying to make. As to my current standing on this website. I am very nice, it just seems that jelousy shows it's ugly head around here and people like to pile on. Which is fine I can take it. But if that makes me mean then I guess I am. 6162rk you kill lots of birds and I think you are right on with your anaylsis on which decoys would work best. :beer:


----------



## the professor

shooteminthelips said:


> I am very nice, it just seems that jelousy shows it's ugly head around here and people like to pile on. Which is fine I can take it. But if that makes me mean then I guess I am.


Are you inferring that people are jealous of you? oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

> shooteminthelips wrote: I am very nice, it just seems that jelousy shows it's ugly head around here and people like to pile on. Which is fine I can take it. But if that makes me mean then I guess I am.
> 
> Are you inferring that people are jealous of you? oke:


I am at times.... You see the birds he piles up. I think he hunts more than I do...so again I get a little jealous.

Shootem... keep posting pic's., keep posting comments and suggestions, keep on trucking :rollin:

PS I forgot to mention anyone who can rock white sunglasses i am jealous of. :thumb:


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

the professor said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very nice, it just seems that jelousy shows it's ugly head around here and people like to pile on. Which is fine I can take it. But if that makes me mean then I guess I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you inferring that people are jealous of you? oke:
Click to expand...

 uke: 
Of course he is. He is the guy that has pics sent to 20 people and posted on 5 different websites before he drives out of the field in the morning. Makes people jealous right away, but then people see his personality and ego show their true colors through his posts.

Back to the topic, both kill birds and have their pros/cons when it comes to time setup and cost. Use whatever you feel confident in. I've hunted over both, killed birds over both, but I have to say I am a fan of the mobility with the sock type decoys.


----------



## SnowPros

What we have found is that it takes fewer full bodies to kill geese than silo socks. We were having to run around a thousand silo socks to kill the same number of geese with 300 full bodies.


----------



## greenc

OK just my input on the topic i have hunted snows for 20 years i consider my self a die hard snow goose hunter i get about 20-30 times out each fall for snows and do well!!!!!! and between the flbdy and ss i used to run 600 flbdys and killed birds over them i still use them in the fall now i have been slowly selling my flbdys off and getting more ss i dont know where everybody hunts but here in nodak in the fall you can drive in the feilds usually so i still run 300 flbdys and mix in 400 ss works well NOW!! the real deal is the spring i will honestly say SS all the way i have shot more birds over them then my flbdys in the spring not to mention the beating all your equipment gets from hualing out all the flbdys on sleds and how much work it is to set them up thats for the young kids who dont know better and their bodies can handle getting up at 3 am to get set up in time so thats my input as for numbers last fall we killed around 500 and i used all ss the spring 1600 was one of the best all SS so i hate to say it SS are the way to go :thumb: fullbodies will die out unless they get cheaper and compact some how i used to argue this topic with Hustad all the time me backing the flbdys and him backing the ss well after hunting with him and over them i was a believer its numbers more you can put out the better your chances try doing that with flbdys in the mudd f%@^ that shiat so i will be selling my flbdys this fall cheap and my 22ft enclosed trailer to hual them in


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Green, I need to work on you using periods and commas buddy. :laugh:


----------



## dndhomes

Shenanagins.Just wanted to get that word out there again.


----------



## Dave Owens

I have lots of windsock, shell and full bodies. If the wind always blew and the rain never came windsocks would be king. Once you get caught set up with windsocks late season during rain, sleet or snow though you will discover their biggest problem. Even if it is warm during the day when put away at night and the temp drops below freezing you end up with a stack of frozen decoys. Drying them out is a real pain as they need to be hung so the water melts and or runs out.


----------

